# Insurance company estimate for drywall



## igorson (Apr 28, 2011)

Shoreguy said:


> I looked at several of the threads in this forum regarding drywall pricing/estimating and am probaly more confussed than when I started. Apparently depending on what part of the country you are in is probably the biggest factor. Followed closely by if you are a drywaller, GC, sub etc... as to what your pricing is. That said, I was wondering if you guys can help me with a situation. Good customer of mine had a washing machine blow a hose on the second floor of her home (home has a finished basement as well) which left aprox. 700 sq foot of drywall damage throughout three floors of her home. The damaged rock was removed by the Insurance companys clean up people which also was the company who is doing the estimating for the damage. They did a decent job removing the wet drywall and drying the place out but, as you can imagine her house is left looking pretty rough. They are submitting to the insurance company that there is aprox. 700 sq foot of drywall repair and they are pricing it at $1400 ($2.00 sq'). Now that's hung, taped, finished and ready for painting. We are talking mostly cookie cutter pieces and butt joints everywhere. Sounds awfully cheap to me. Any input would be greatly appreciated in how to deal with the insurance company. I live in the New Jersey central shore area if that helps in determining a fair price.


I actually work same price or cheaper for *basement hung, taped, finished and ready for painting*
http://1drywall.com/gallery.htm


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I am at about $50 a sheet ready to paint plus materials. But that would be bare studs ready to hang, no jacking around with demo or piecing patches together.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I charge like $300 per sheet!:thumbsup:


----------



## disantodrywall (Jul 24, 2010)

i get 24 a sheet plus materials.  I always prime to make sure theres no improfections. 8 to hang 16 to mud. good luck


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Harris,
Not realy I figure I would be working three floors which have to be taped off with plastic also covering floors, as for primer cost I pay about $9.00 a gallon for primer, to prime out that much sheetrock would take no more then 30 minutes total, so it would be about .25 cents a square foot, then to paint two coats the price would be $3.15 sqft. plus paint.:thumbsup:


----------

